# 300ZX Rims on a Maxima



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have an opportunity to buy some 93 300ZX rims that I would like to put on my 99 Maxima. The bolt pattern is all the same but I'm wondering about the offset and the wheel width. Will they fit?

Whats the maximum wheel width I can put on the font or back?


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

wheel width should be about 40mm i think. What is the offset of the zx rims?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Z rims will fit fine. I've seen it many times. you may need some small spacers to move them out a tad, but they should fit without a problem.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

We have a customer at work that has 350Z wheels on their A33 Maxima, looks OK.


----------

